# Hot Sig Request: Katy Perry and Zooey Deschanel



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Pictures of both girls, hot pictures of both girls, katy perry has some nice clevage pictures out there and pretty much any of zoey.

Colors: your call

Fonts: Your call

Text: Just a Xeberus somewhere in the sig

Other: just make it sexy as hell =D

compensation: 40,000creds and +rep 

all attempts get repped, sig chosen gets creds


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll get something in for you X just give me a couple days.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Same here X.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome =D

you guys rock

hey just wanted to e;t u gusy bnoiow that my siganbtye is not whast i pla n to keep, jusytr what i dofun in the mean time. o pls make mds nice sig, sexu thx


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

xeberus said:


> hey just wanted to e;t u gusy bnoiow that my siganbtye is not whast i pla n to keep, jusytr what i dofun in the mean time. o pls make mds nice sig, sexu thx


Not exactly sure what you said, but I'm positive it's about how we didn't make your sig yet lol. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry X, Im gone to BC to get wedding all planned out (to a girl!! ) I'll try and get something done when I get home.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Sorry X, Im gone to BC to get wedding all planned out (to a girl!! ) I'll try and get something done when I get home.


haha woot woot! congrats toxic! man no rush, hell I don't even want your stank ass online for a bit! you gotta spend some time with the misses  good luck with the wedding details, and have fun!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I gave it a shot:


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

